# Driver seatbelt replacement X5 2019



## Trentin1963 (Jan 20, 2021)

Does anyone know approximately the cost of replacing the front driver seat belt since it’s been cut off due to it jamming and cannot be released? The dealer is charging me $775 Canadian dollars......
Thank you


----------

